# Zombie Swinging Girl



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Found this on HF . Looks like your not the only one with this problem. Wish i could help more http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/128897-zombie-swing-girl-not-working.html


----------



## CuriousDaisy (Aug 26, 2014)

I bought her this year. Did she ever get rained on? I am curious what will happen if I put her in the yard... instead of under a covering like they say.


----------

